# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  các biểu tượng trên màn hình bị bôi đen

## vomaiduyphuong

:bawling:chẳng hiểu tui nghịch thế nào mà tất cả các biểu tượng trên màn hình đều bị bôi đen.ai biết làm thế nào để nó trở lại như ban đầu bảo tui với.thanks trước nhé

----------


## chandat

bạn chuột phải chọn properties chọn tab "advance" làm như dưới hình 
click settings ở phần perfomance .kéo xuống tích chọn use drap.... cái thứ 2 từ dưới lên

----------


## seoprovu1

*không được nè*

tui làm rùi nhưng sao không được nè.hay là bị nhiễm virus

----------


## ngocdona

oạch .làm rồi mà không được á.bạn tích chọn vào cái mình chỉ ý nhá. bạn tích chọn chưa vậy

----------


## sondongho83

*mình đã làm rồi mà ko được*

không được thật mà[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## TeamSEOAQ

uh,bạn chụp cái hình nên mình xem bạn còn thiếu chọn cái gì nữa.chắc là thiếu cái gì đó trong danh sách trên thôi bạn à

----------


## vmb_thaibui

bạn hay nói "uhm" với "uh" nghĩa là gì thế
à thôi trở lại chủ đề chính nhé :tui đã đánh dấu tích vào bốn dòng cuối trong mục custom rùi nhưng chẳng được.hình như sau khi tui dowload một chương trình gì đó ở trên mạng thì nó mới bị thế này.tôi đoán là máy bị nhiễm virus còn bạn

----------


## ngoctran89

bạn thử cách này nhé:
click phải lên desktop chọn *arrange icons by* >> sau đó bỏ (ko chọn) dấu check trước dòng *lock web items on desktop* xong rồi đó... hy vọng bạn thành công...

----------


## blogwhey1

chán wa' vẫn chẳng được nè

----------


## goldenfalcon

> bạn hay nói "uhm" với "uh" nghĩa là gì thế
> à thôi trở lại chủ đề chính nhé :tui đã đánh dấu tích vào bốn dòng cuối trong mục custom rùi nhưng chẳng được.hình như sau khi tui dowload một chương trình gì đó ở trên mạng thì nó mới bị thế này.tôi đoán là máy bị nhiễm virus còn bạn


mình nói "uhm" là đồng ý với ý kiến của bạn .để tớ xem có còn phương án khác giúp bạn nữa không thôi mà.chả có gì đặc sắc ở đây cả .hè.cái hiện tượng của bạn chỉ có mấy cái tích chọn như trên thôi .bạn cứ thử tích chọn 1 vài cái ở trên xem (cái đầu tiên chẳng hạn)

----------


## thuytmbn

cũng vẫn chẳng được đâu.bây giờ nó lại bị bôi đen thực sự chứ không phải bôi màu xanh da trời nữa, thỉnh thoảng nền màn hình lại đen kịt, máy đơ một lúc rồi lại bình thường.mình đoán chỉ có thể là virus

----------


## loveUnature

bạn đoán virus sao không dùng phần mềm diệt virus quét xem thế nào !(mình bị như bạn chỉ việc làm như trên là ok liền,vì không được xem trực tiếp nên cũng khó cho mình hj hj) bạn chọn cái gì ở trong mục custem đấy sau khi ok mà không có hiệu quả thì bạn lại bỏ chọn cái đó và chọn cái khác chứ bạn để nguyên thì nó sẽ có thay đổi khác đối với máy của bạn mà.chúc may mắn

----------


## sanxuattudien

tui thử quét rùi nhưng chẳng diệt được con nào cả

----------


## kyniemhoctro

> tui thử quét rùi nhưng chẳng diệt được con nào cả


bạn có thể chụp hình nên cho mình xem không ? chụp giống mình chụp ở trên ý (cách chụp ấn nút print screen ở cạnh nút f12 rồi vô pait ctrl +v hoặc chuột phải chọn past .)rồi cho mình xem nhé.không biết có giúp gì cho bạn không ?hj hj

----------


## ThuyGa

paste trong paint rồi làm thế nào để post ảnh đó lên

----------


## kevinsorbo

> paste trong paint rồi làm thế nào để post ảnh đó lên


mời bạn vô đây xem hướng dẫn nha .anh admin hướng dẫn rất cụ thể
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=69

----------


## ngoduong

bạn có thể làm như sau nhấp chuột phải vào my computer/ properties/advanced/ performance/ settings và click vào : let windows choose what's best fof my computer là nó được liền. chúc [you] thành công

----------


## sccom123

tui đã làm như dat_nguyen_tan nhưng chẳng được đâu,đây là ảnh màn hình nè

----------


## gamevui5k

bạn thử lại lần nữa xem... bạn cứ chọn giống như trong hình rồi kết hợp với cách của mình là:
click phải lên desktop chọn *arrange icons by* >> sau đó bỏ (ko chọn) dấu check trước dòng *lock web items on desktop.* sau đó restart lại máy xem có được ko..

----------


## wassing123

hay bạn thử dùng chương trình tuneup utilities 2008, sau khi cài đặt -> khởi động chương trình -> chọn "customize windows" -> chọn "adjust sytems appearance" -> xuất hiện một cửa sổ mới -> hãy chọn mục "use drop shadows for icon lables on the desktop" -> nhấn vào nút "apply" -> "ok"
chúc bạn may mắn nhé,còn nếu vẫn không được thì mình nghĩ là bị lỗi hệ thống, bạn nên ghost lại máy hoặc cài lại win vậy.

----------


## thaisonnguyen020986

lucky_angel có thể cho mình biết cách cài đặt chương trình tuneup utilities 2008 được ko? mình cám ơn bạn trước nha

----------


## bqtpro2016

> lucky_angel có thể cho mình biết cách cài đặt chương trình tuneup utilities 2008 được ko? mình cám ơn bạn trước nha


bạn ah,bạn lên google search là có ngay mà. bạn cứ down về và cài bình thường thôi,mình thấy fan mềm này hay đó.nó có mấy tính năng đấy:
1. tăng tốc hoạt động chung của toàn hệ thống
2. tối ưu không gian lưu trữ cho đĩa cứng
3. bảo dưỡng toàn bộ windows
4. giải quyết các vấn đề phức tạp của windows
5. tùy biến windows theo xu hướng sử dụng của người dùng
6. và những công cụ bổ sung giúp người sử dụng dễ dàng quản lý hệ điều hành của mình như.
chúc bạn may mắn và thành công nha!

----------


## traveldatviet

nguyên nhân của tình trạng này là bạn copy file ảnh nào đó từ file word ,web ,,,,nên desktop(mình vừa bị xong ) và cách khắc phục là " chuột phải desktop chọn properties và làm theo như trong ảnh 




ở hộp thoại cuối bên phải ý ! máy bạn đang bị lỗi nó sẽ có thêm 1 link ảnh nữa bạn phải xóa bỏ đi như trên hình và ok .chúc thành công

----------


## Shop Chuyện Tình

hix. máy mình lại bị thế rùi. lần trước mình lhắc phục bằng cách cài lại win. bi jờ bị chả mún cài lại. mình vừa làm theo cách của bạn hưng rùi nhưng ko thấy cái hình như trên ảnh( cái ô vuong hình chữ nhật có gạch chéo ở trong đó). các bạn giúp mình nha. thanks!!!!!!111

----------


## vudinh

nếu như không có thì trường hợp của bạn phải khắc phục bằng phương pháp khác bạn à, ke ke

----------


## giangnt

giúp em với các bác ơi em bị nặng lắm rồi không sữa được nữa . các cách của các bác đưa cho em làm rồi mà không được

----------


## vytieubao

mình cũng từng gặp phải rồi bạn ạ.lúc đó mình bung ghost là xong ngay

----------


## tindienthoai

*tui cũng bị thế-> cách nè*

bạn chọn phải chuột trên màn hình, chọn properties, chọn thẻ desktop, chọn customize desktop, chọn thẻ web, có bao nhiêu tick thì bỏ hết đi nha, chúc bạn may mắn. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## kettrinh

bản thử đổi lại cái hình nền khác xem thế nào nha , hồi trước mình để hình ảnh động trên desktop và cũng bị như vậy một lần .

----------


## trangvanthao

làm như anh phạm hồng hưng nhưng trong thẻ visual effects tích (chọn) vào 4 dòng cuối cùng và (bỏ chon) vào tất cả các dòng trên đó

----------


## thomom90

right click trên desktop/ arrange icons by/ bỏ chọn "lock web items on desktop", ok?

----------


## maukimtan

mình cũng bị thế này. làm theo các cách trên đều không được.
mình đã quét được 11 con trojan ở ổ c. nhưng vẫn bị

----------


## thangpham18

uh tôi cũng bị thế nì làm cũng không được nè,đó không phải là do doawloat trên mạng đâu, tôi vừa cài một acoun mới cũng bị nì,

----------


## Boom

các biểu tượng trên desktop bị bôi đen
bạn chuột phải => properties => desktop => customize desktop => web =>bỏ dấu tick trong my current home page => ok => apply => ok
thế là ổn.

----------


## hoahuongduong

*cảm ơn bạn moon_tran_91 !*
*minh đã làm như bạn nói và kết quả thật tuyệt !*
*các biểu tượngtrên desktop ko bị bôi đen nữa !*

----------

